# Lubrication



## 1mondo (May 31, 2016)

HI
I found a source "I think" for proper types of oil and grease for my SB heavy 10. He is called Blue  chip machinery. He has a kit which contains the 3 types of oil needed and a replacement grease for the four spindle bearings. The grease is a match for the original SB grease which apparently isn't available any more. I ordered the kit and it should arrive soon.
Also have questions regarding the grease filling methods. The back gear spindle has a pan or round head screw which I think you remove and force the grease into the shaft until it appears at the end of the shaft. The main shaft spindle is missing the screw which I think needs to be a pipe plug set below the surface of the spindle or it would trash the flat belt. the filling of this shaft would be the same as the back gear shaft, I assume! The grease is only applied once a year.
Wondering if anyone has delt with Blue Chip before. Do any of you agree with my pipe plug idea for the main shaft? I was going to use Super Lube grease but Blue Chip mentions that teflon grease causes a problem.
Thanks
Ray


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

I think I ordered all my lubes from him when I first did my restore. I run his grease in my spindle and back gear shafts as well and have not had a problem.


----------



## John C (May 31, 2016)

The grease port screw on the back gear shaft is 5/16-24, on the spindle it is 1/4-20 (on mine at least, mid 1940's). The screw in the spindle is pointed. OAL .530"


----------



## 1mondo (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey Greg do you think that the pointed screw on the spindle seats in a female v shaped hole to act as a grease seal to keep the grease from leaking back toward the fill end? Also I believe that you said that you have been using Blue Chip machinery grease. Do you simply force the grease into the back gear shaft and into the spindle shaft until grease shows leaving the end of the shafts. I guess that would force the old grease out and replace it with the new!
Let me know if you agree
Thanks
Ray


----------



## John C (Jun 2, 2016)

My understanding is that you don't need to pack it full like a wheel bearing. That is the limit of my understanding.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2016)

Like John said, you don't have to pack it full till it comes out. Just squeeze as much as you can in the hole. That screw does not look familiar to me, I think my fill screws were flat, but it's been awhile since I have taken them out. Can you get a pic of where this screw goes? Sorry for the delay in answering you, with the site upgrade I couldn't access this thread.


----------



## John C (Jun 4, 2016)

Greg, that is the fill hole screw from the spindle pulley.

(You should get a WoodMizer.... )


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2016)

John C said:


> Greg, that is the fill hole screw from the spindle pulley.
> 
> (You should get a WoodMizer.... )


I can't remember mine looking like that, but as long as it doesn't rub on anything that's cool. Heck mine might be the same? Been awhile since I took it off after moving my wood shop is set up but the machine shop isn't yet, soon......
Yeah I like band mills, but they are way expensive! With my portable chainsaw mill I don't have to move logs either, I take the mill right to where the log is and take it out a board at a time. I think I can cut as wide as 34" or 38", would take a pretty pricey band mill to cut that wide, and then there's storage. My mill hangs on a hook in the garage when stored. I have a wood shop and garage full of hardwood lumber all from my mill, I'm quite happy with it.
After 20 years I finally wore out the power head on it, now I have a Husky 395 powering it.


----------

